# New stack build



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Well after a long while i have taken the plunge and started wwork on my Viv/Exo stack. Reps are housed in a bit of a shambles at the present and wanted to build something a little more pleasing on the eye.

First was to draw up the master plan. total Rack Size is to be 5' x 4' x 2', made with 18mm thick MDF









Bottom left tank will be for our BD's, 3 tanks above will house the Leos, and the one on the right and side will be for my Exo (cresties). As for the small part on the lower right hand size, unsure whether to utilize it as a storage cupboard of use it for a smaller rep. Whats your opinions?

So after spending the best part of 2 hours manual labour i came up with this









As this is going to be a dual layer unit i had to batton around the ourside of the stack using 2"x1".
Inbetween these two layers will be 25mm insulation and all electrical cabling. (please excuse all of the tools that have taken up residence for the evening)









And a closer shot









Tomorrow evening i will be adding more pics of my working day.

Please feel free to commet, Thanks


----------



## Trezeck (Sep 13, 2010)

In your plan, don't the 3 smaller vivs on left hand side should be in the dimensions of 2x1x2 and not 2x2x1? As it's length x height x depth if i'm correct. Just a small note so you don't make wrong cuts 

And good luck pal, looking forward to final result.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

or the big one should be 2x2x3..


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Opps, sould have used the tried and tested method of HxLxD, must have had a senior moment there.
But......................... the materplan has now gone out the window, as i took delivery of another ebay Exo terra special. A 24"x18"x24" with heatmats, UVb, jungle vines etc for only £20.
So now there will be a 2x4x2 viv on the bottom, and then two Exo side by side above it. 1x 18"x18"x24" and 1x 24"x18"x24".
Managed to put the shelf in today and finish the external battoning ready for insulation, outer skin, paint, seal and dressing.









Thanks


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

*Monday night update*

Just a small update tonight. Painted the internal top half with the same colour as my existing wall (not the one in the background), and started to add the front finishing pieces


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

Its looking good so far :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

beccaA! said:


> Its looking good so far :2thumb::2thumb:


Thank you becca, hopefully it will be finished soon, fingers crossed


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a small update from the last hours work. Filled and sanded all joints and screw heads. Cut the partition wood ready for the split between exo and three smaller tanks. 
Will update more tomorrow evening


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Another quick update. Decided to split the left side into two vivs. All supporting pieces in place, and now a trip to bnq to get some more mdf 









More pics to follow later on


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

*Sunday night Update*

Well bit of a lazy day today only managed to start on the inspection panel at the rear of the rear of the unit.

In total the 4 gang extension will be running a total of 3 heatmats, 2 UVB's and 3 sets of lights. hopefully i will be able to run all of the lights off through one junction box, and heatmats through the other.

Pic of progress so far.









All comments welcome


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

youve inspired me to start a nother build well done so far just wondering how much as it cost so far so i get an idea of the cost its going to cost me also how much was the mdf fab work


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

*Monday night update*

managed to get the hatch sorted fo the ecetrical inspection board. used a spare piece of 10mm MDF, will be putting some vents in it the weekend to make sure there is no excessive over hreating issues with the electrical items.


















berry1: The total spend so far is as follows (costs are sub totals for the line)

18mm MDF (2x 8'x4' sheets) - £22 currently on offer in BnQ works out around £11 a sheet if you know someone with an OPA card :2thumb:
44mmx18mmx2100mm battoning (3packs, 6 pieces in each) - £26 Normally £12.48 per pack or £9 if you have a trade point card
4 x 4 way junction boxes - £4
Total so far - £52

Hope that helps, i will keep the spend total running with the update over the course of the build

Shaun


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks for the prices their very helpful im loving the progress


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks you very much, the next big update will be over the weekend, will still potter in the week. Its just so bloody adictive.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

reptile keeping and fish keeping is the most adicting hobbies in my book any way i started with 1 aquarium now i have 25 including some marine and i have a nice big argentinean B & W tegu and a corn snake i absalutely love making vivs and stacks so im going to work on my next project pritty soon your project as give me some very good ideas


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Well progress has been slow due to other work commitments, but this is where i am until now.









left side slit vivs removed and a top shelf added for storage of live foods, equipment etc, bottom plinth added ready for the wood to be routed ready for glass running.









Sides and top outer skins added with 3/4" loft insulation to aid heat containment. All screw heads filled and sanded ready for paint and seal

I will crack on over the weekend to try and get it to a semi-finished state.

Forgot to add, all electricals, lights, thermostats, vents and glass ordered. YAY 

All C&C welcome


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

coming on nicely mate cant wate to see the finished pice :flrt:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Cheers. Nice to see someone wants to comment


----------



## patrickking04 (Oct 22, 2007)

looking great, keep up the good work. :2thumb:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

when are you estemating to finish as i cant wait : victory: :lol2:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

patrickking04 said:


> looking great, keep up the good work. :2thumb:


Thank you



berry1 said:


> when are you estemating to finish as i cant wait : victory: :lol2:


 

Hopefully in the next 2 weeks. ive got my thermostats orderd off of a fellow forum member. List of things left to do are:

cut and fit upper plinth for the bottom 4ft tank
Route grooves into top and bottom plinth for glass (4mm toughened) to slide
cut and fit 6mm 1/4 round edging for finishing the outer edges
fit all lighting and ventilation (routing all wires in the cavities made for the loft insulation)
Wire in all junction boxes and run lighting wires to them
Run thermostat wires to the junction boxes
insulate the back board and add outer skin
Fit glass sliding doors in lower viv
Make a board and route out holes for thermostat display/information panel on the front (somewhere)
Final sand and wood prep for paint
Piant
Seal internals with Varnish
Install Exo
Add furnihings to lower tank and run for 1 week to get correct temps.
Phew. i think thats it for the finishing list. Now for the build cost add up



Cost as of 18/10/2010 - £52

2 x 76mm x 18mm planed wood (for plinths) - £6
2 x 8' x 4' 6mm MDF sheets for external skin - £18.22
1 x junction box - £1
Wood filler - £2
Panel pins and new mitre block - £5
Thermostats(x2), hides(x2)and feeding bowls(x3) - £35
Running total - £113 :blush:

Hope this helps everyone

Shaun


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks for the list of prices as it gives me a good idea of how much my build will cost :no1:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Well finally I've got the glass fitted (4mm safety) free of charge as a glassier owed me a favour. 
Top shelf has got a couple of 4 ltr rubs which will be used to house mealies and other live foods. 
Just awaiting the arrival of my thermostats to start wiring
















Thanks


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Good luck : victory:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

*Sunday update*



Ged said:


> Good luck : victory:


Thanks, i'll need it !!!

A couple of things completed today

cut and fit upper plinth for the bottom 4ft tank - DONE
Route grooves into top and bottom plinth for glass (4mm toughened) to slide - DONE
cut and fit 6mm 1/4 round edging for finishing the outer edges - DONE
fit all lighting and ventilation (routing all wires in the cavities made for the loft insulation) 
Wire in all junction boxes and run lighting wires to them 
Run thermostat wires to the junction boxes 
insulate the back board and add outer skin 
Fit glass sliding doors in lower viv - DONE
Make a board and route out holes for thermostat display/information panel on the front (somewhere) 
Final sand and wood prep for paint 
Paint
Seal internals with Varnish 
Install Exo 
Add furnihings to lower tank and run for 1 week to get correct temps
CUT FINGERS ON GLASS :bash: - DONE


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I soooooooooo wish I could do something like this, but I have to much homework and i'm not a great designer


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

you dont have to be a great designer great designers learn from their projects and arent great at first they learn when i first started i couldnt even screw a screw now i make my own fish tanks, vivariums and about every other enclsure i need so i do recommend you have a go :blush:

any way im very impressed with your build so far well done it looks great all ready :flrt:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, this was never was intended as a hard and fast rule project build. Nor was it designed with great complexity in mind. Functionality and was of use must always be paramount for both the enjoyment on you and you reptiles. 
If you were to look at my initial design it was very basic, and has evolved as I have continued with the build. 
Have conference in yourself and remember it's only a piece of wood you will scrap it you mess up, harpy the end o the world.
I would strongly urge everyone at meat once in your reptile owning life to pick up a saw and hammer and give it a go. You might surprise yourself 

Shaun


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

totaly right you may mess up but eventualy youl be happy with your work woods cheap a nuff youve got nothing to loose what i like about this build is that youve not rushed any thing were im the total oposit i do every thing in the shortest possible time but i have made many of mistakes because of rushing like i made my 5ft x 2ft x 2ft tegus viv in 1 day working 11 hours and i cut the front 1 mm to big so the glass wouldnt fit so i had to do it all agen :bash:


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Please excuse my spelling in the last post, damn iphone has a mind of its own. !!!!


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

berry1 said:


> you dont have to be a great designer great designers learn from their projects and arent great at first they learn when i first started i couldnt even screw a screw now i make my own fish tanks, vivariums and about every other enclsure i need so i do recommend you have a go :blush:
> 
> any way im very impressed with your build so far well done it looks great all ready :flrt:


I tried to seporate a 4 foot viv into 5 sections, long story cut short there where pieces of glass everywhere lol


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

*Weekend Update*

Another update for you all....

As i am being messed about by another forum member over the delivery of thermostats etc, alot of the build has been put on hold.

Here is how it stands today

The front upper false celling. Could not fit the rear due to the hight of the compact canopy for the exo terras









First fo the electrical components being installed









All preped and painted, finally !!










And the list, is now a little shorter
cut and fit upper plinth for the bottom 4ft tank - DONE
Route grooves into top and bottom plinth for glass (4mm toughened) to slide - DONE
cut and fit 6mm 1/4 round edging for finishing the outer edges - DONE
fit all lighting and ventilation (routing all wires in the cavities made for the loft insulation) 
Wire in all junction boxes and run lighting wires to them 
Run thermostat wires to the junction boxes 
insulate the back board and add outer skin 
Fit glass sliding doors in lower viv - DONE
Make a board for thermostat display/information panel on the front
Final sand and wood prep for paint - DONE
Paint - DONE
Seal internals with Varnish 
Install Exo's
Add furnihings to lower tank and run for 1 week to get correct temps


----------



## gibzy (Sep 5, 2005)

Well guys the unit is finally finished. It took a day off of work and a fair bit of elbow grease but I'm done. 
Let me know what you think


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice


----------



## LadyYoruichi (Jun 26, 2010)

well done  bet you're glad its all done. Looks great x


----------

